# KENTON, OH: A14125954 "Max" Adult Sable Guy



## raysmom (May 22, 2004)

*I came across "Max" while looking at the Hardin County Shelter's website. He is currently at the shelter in Kenton, OH.*

*This is a small rurual shelter and they prefer to sell to research instead of euthanizing, but neither is a good option for this handsome guy and he needs to get out of there as soon as possible!*

*I do not have any further information about Max and there is no information about him on the Petfinder site. His nails look really long, but I think he has black toes which adds to the appearance. If you'd like to know more about Max, please contact the shelter at the number or e-mail address given above.*

*Kenton, OH is just southeast of Findlay, OH, about half way between Toledo and Columbus.*

*MAX*










Petfinder Adoptable Dog | German Shepherd Dog | Kenton, OH | 'Max'

*Hardin County Dog Shelter*
*49 Jones Road*
*Kenton, OH 43326*
*419-674-2209*
*FAX: 419-673-8720* 
[email protected]


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

Wow....black sable...definitely working lines...maybe Czech or East lines...


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

I have to bump this guy up not sure why but hes tugging the heart strings over here. Anyone that can at least get an evaluation on him give some more information.


----------



## Ingrid (Aug 29, 2010)

*BUMP!!* Kenton, OH definitely gets some nice GSDs! 7 month old Emmie is there too (See her URGENT posting). This handsome guy has to get out of there!


----------



## MegansGrace (Apr 27, 2011)

whhhhat a cutie! He's only an hour and a half away from me. Must resist ... must resist.  I hope he finds a wonderful home! He's beautiful!


----------



## Mawdy'sMom (Apr 26, 2003)

Gorgeous dog can anyone temperament test?


----------



## MegansGrace (Apr 27, 2011)

I emailed to get more info-I'll post if I here anything back.


----------



## MegansGrace (Apr 27, 2011)

So the shelter says:

"Max is 3 yrs old. He has never been socialized with other dogs, or many people other than his family. He handles well for us, no problems with his behavior. He is very healthy and as far as the adoption requirements...you just need to come in and fill out some paperwork and he is all yours ." 

As you can see ... I'm doing a great job of resisting.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Very nice looking boy!


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

WOWSA, bump, WOWSA !!!! :wub:


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Knock out guy - looks like an import. Might be a good sport dog given the chance.....(but needs a major nail trim first).......anyone?
________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

*Drool* He's beautiful!


----------



## Ingrid (Aug 29, 2010)

SIGH...If he were only closer. Based on looks and description, he sounds like he has great potential as a working dog. *BUMP!*


----------



## MegansGrace (Apr 27, 2011)

He's doing a lot more than tugging at my heart strings. If he's not adopted out by a certain point, I think I'm going to have to make the drive to see him. I've literally been checking back all day to see if he's been adopted. How hasn't been scooped up yet?!


----------



## Mawdy'sMom (Apr 26, 2003)

MegansGrace,

Go for it! He's a beauty and may be more than a pet family can handle and who knows what would happen then.... dump, another shelter, PTS? He does look like working lines. You can always repost him as nonurgent or use your GSD contacts to buy him more time. I'd hate to see a representative of his breed this beautiful end up in research - not that ANY dog deserves that.
Good luck! Karen


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

Just for the record there was someone doing the whole "if not out by a certain time" and then the dog was PTS you never know how long these guys are going to be held on to so if you are interested I'd definitely make the drive to check him out at least by him some time temporarily foster something.


----------



## raysmom (May 22, 2004)

*Max's Petfinder link now says ADOPTED!!! :happyboogie:*

Petfinder Adopted Dog | German Shepherd Dog | Kenton, OH | 'Max'


----------



## MegansGrace (Apr 27, 2011)

Hopefully by a wonderful family!! 

I've been in contact with the shelter daily via email. Yesterday they emailed to say they were happy to share that Max was going to become a "police dog" with trainer Timothy Helser. Then emailed me a second time saying that they had heard some rumors about him so were unsure. All I had to do was google his name and info popped up. I'm assuming they didn't adopt out to him so in my mind Max home with a wonderful family! Or at least that's what I'm telling myself.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

MegansGrace said:


> Hopefully by a wonderful family!!
> 
> I've been in contact with the shelter daily via email. Yesterday they emailed to say they were happy to share that Max was going to become a "police dog" with trainer Timothy Helser. Then emailed me a second time saying that they had heard some rumors about him so were unsure. All I had to do was google his name and info popped up. I'm assuming they didn't adopt out to him so in my mind Max home with a wonderful family! Or at least that's what I'm telling myself.


If you want to find out more re: Timothy Helser you have only to go to pedigreedatabase.com and search the archive. Too many negative things for me to even begin to list here, he is certainly not someone I would hand Max over to. Or any other dog for that matter, based on all the posts over the years..... I sincerely hope that is not where Max ended up. 
___________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------

